

How LinkedIn makes money - amrithk
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/18/technology/18linkedin.html?pagewanted=1&ref=business

======
aneesh
So that you don't have to read the article to answer the question of how they
make money:

1) Ads

2) Premium subscriptions

3) Selling content to companies on prospective employees

------
tptacek
I'm not too surprised. For all the flash and glam behind Facebook, I find
LinkedIn more valuable.

------
wumi
"“Scrabulous is not work, and it does not enable you to be an effective
professional,” he said."

That made me laugh -- very true, and why Fbook will have time selling the same
demographic that LinkedIn is monetizing.

------
redorb
I think their attempt at having "company groups" will be a "Facebook Beacon"
like success, people will naturally be repulsed from using linkedin.

Personally, if they are making money off my personal data, then at least don't
charge for the premium account.

~~~
tptacek
Dunno. LinkedIn isn't like Facebook. Facebook is being intrusive when they
shop you to companies. LinkedIn is sometimes doing you a favor.

